

Riversip: Keep up with tech news at your own pace [App] - sep
http://www.riversip.com/

======
itamarro
Hay, I'm one of the developers of Riversip :)

Our idea was to give people an easy way to be on top of the news. There are so
many readers, so many blogs, so many news items... Especially in technology
news. As tech enthusiasts, we just wanted something that would do some smart
"editing" for us and help us stay on top of things, at our own pace - adapting
the news river to our personal time. Riversip is our branchild to make this a
reality...

So... Feedback, questions, comments, flames, etc - are all welcome :)

